# Remove and Close In Exterior Door Opening



## DIYerIT (Sep 2, 2010)

I need to remove a 30" exterior door then close in the area so drywall and vinyl siding can be installed over it. Can anyone tell me what material/tools I'll need and what steps I need to take to get this done properly? I'm not concerned about the drywall & siding installation at this point - closing the opening is the priority right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove trim and door, set a bottom plate, install another stud set at 16" or 24", insulate, on the outside add sheathing and house wrap that over laps old house wrap. 
Remove siding anywhere around the door and install new siding.
Use whole sections not just cut it and patch it.


----------



## DIYerIT (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you joecaption. If you could help me again I'd appreciate it:

1. Should I cut the stud, plate, & sheathing the exact size of the opening or a little larger to get a tight fit?
2. Is there a certain size and type nail I should use to secure everything?
3. Is it OK if the nails are installed at an angle into the existing framing?
4. Is there a minimum number of nails I should use, especially on the sheathing, or just nail until nothing moves?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not Joe, but tapping things in place is fine; if you have to beat any of the pieces into place, it's time to cut them again, or you might move something that you don't want to move. I would use 10 pd coated for the framing and 8 pd coated, spaced 6 - 8" for the sheathing.


----------



## DIYerIT (Sep 2, 2010)

I appreciate your answer nonetheless DexterII. That information is very helpful and what I needed to know.


----------

